# Got a tube



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I just picked this up off of ebay.

I tried it today but i couldnt get the mud to come out with the glazer.

Im thinking I am going to get some different heads.

What do you guys like to use. I have a handle all ready so I just need the head.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I ran you up on that auction a few weeks back...

Run an angle attachment on the tube and chase with the glazer on a pole :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I wouldn't try direct flushing its a pain in the arse. Do what philma said and use the tube to apply mud then glaze it with the tin head on a pole. Pick up a inside mud adapter and your on your way.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

can I use that head for glazing after or should I get a glazing head?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I just picked this up off of ebay.
> 
> I tried it today but i couldnt get the mud to come out with the glazer.
> 
> ...


run a bead of mud over your tape coat like this in all your corners in one room... then flush


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> run a bead of mud over your tape coat like this in all your corners in one room... then flush


So are you just going straight out of the tube no head or is that with the inside applicator.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> So are you just going straight out of the tube no head or is that with the inside applicator.


yes...and before you tape do the same thing on big gaps


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

You can use that head to glaze yes but put it on a pole to glaze. It's a can am direct flusher with the bottom plate removed not a big deal.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

a bead of mud then flush ...that's all you need.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Has any one used an angle head on the end of a tube.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Has any one used an angle head on the end of a tube.


I have.
Works okay. It's a little like the mudrunner. A little hard to control the flow. But with some practice you can dial it in.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> Has any one used an angle head on the end of a tube.


Can be done but it is hard work. You are better Off loading the angle with the tube then using your angle head on a pole.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I just wonder cause I have an angle head all ready. I tried that flusher like ice rock said with just putting a bead on the wall. I didnt really like the results it left alot of build up on the edges


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> I just wonder cause I have an angle head all ready. I tried that flusher like ice rock said with just putting a bead on the wall. I didnt really like the results it left alot of build up on the edges


Ya....don't do that...
I was gonna leave a comment on that but it wasn't worth it.
That's like a last ditch effort type thing.
And truthfully, if you're getting build up around the edges, I don't think it's the mud application you're using. It's probably your actual flusher.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya its a used flusher so I might have to consider getting a new one.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

What size of flusher do you guys use


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya its a used flusher so I might have to consider getting a new one.


why do you need flusher when you have angle head :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> why do you need flusher when you have angle head :blink:


I got 6 angleheads, At the moment its all 2.5 dm then 3.5 flusher..............Actually i tell a lie, At the moment its all painting work.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> ..............*Actually i tell a lie*, At the moment its all painting work.


:laughing: typical for painters


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> :laughing: typical for painters


You do have a point, Painters that follow behind my drywall sometimes are full of chit


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I just wonder cause I have an angle head all ready. I tried that flusher like ice rock said with just putting a bead on the wall. I didnt really like the results it left alot of build up on the edges


did your bead look like the bead in the photo? also did you think you could be like ice on the first time when you make the bead you stay 4'' away from the inside 3' way and 4'' from the floor ...I never get build up and my 2nd coat my bead is smaller....you can do it this way it just take a little time to get use to it...I leave no edge and no waist look at the pics:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya....don't do that...
> I was gonna leave a comment on that but it wasn't worth it.
> That's like a last ditch effort type thing.
> And truthfully, if you're getting build up around the edges, I don't think it's the mud application you're using. It's probably your actual flusher.


lol :boxing: ....you need a lesson so you can make a movie on how I can make your job easier and better


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey IceMan welcome back. How was the holiday?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hey IceMan welcome back. How was the holiday?


the kids and I had a great time ty...I go back the same time next year...:yes:going to add another coat of rubber to your knife. do the walltool list anytime you want


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You have got me confused with Plugger. I am the ugly one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> You have got me confused with Plugger. I am the ugly one.


that right ...I just drove 20 hr and still need sleep:whistling2:sorry


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> that right ...I just drove 20 hr and still need sleep:whistling2:sorry



No sweat bro.


----------

